# Wild catt help needed



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 2, 2006)

What can you tell me about Paph Armeni White 'Meringue' ? I especially would like to know if it was ever given an AOS award and it so what year. Also size of the flower. Thanks for any and all help.

Thanks again
Bob


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Marco (Sep 2, 2006)

Mycorrhizae what program is that?


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 2, 2006)

That's OrchidWiz - ain't it great?!


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2006)

Mycorrhizae said:


> That's OrchidWiz - ain't it great?!



That's beautiful. 
:smitten:

I really wish people would just sell one genus for a reduced price! I know, that's asking a lot but still...


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, but would you pick paph or phrag?

Just bite the bullet and get some miltonias, Heather... You know you want to.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah, I'd need the whole slipper category. 


No.


----------

